# vineham pickups anyone??



## dgreen

I just ordered and received a set of 59 strat pickups from Craig Vineham. Excellent to deal with, prompt service and really great pickups!!


----------



## Robert1950

I got a set of Casino pickups rebuilt by Craig. Excellent!


----------



## copperhead

Glad your enjoying them guys ....


----------



## jdto

I have Sweet V59s in my Les Paul and a Classic B bridge/Vivid neck in my HS Telecaster. I guess Craig is becoming my "go-to" for pickups.


----------



## Vally

I have the rampage and whisky burner, awesome, splits very nicely and cleans up great with the roll of the volume knob.


----------



## dgreen

running the pickups thru their paces and the neck pup is really outstanding. Lots of kick and gives such a warm round clean tone.


----------



## SaucyJack

I have been using Craig's pickups for a few years now. Tele, strat and humbuckers all are great. 

Hopefully will be getting a set of Sweet Vine 59's soon.


----------



## Hamish

The 1st time I played my MIM Tele after installing Vineham Classic B's, I was smiling.
Honeymoon isn't over.


----------



## Vally

SaucyJack said:


> I have been using Craig's pickups for a few years now. Tele, strat and humbuckers all are great.
> 
> Hopefully will be getting a set of Sweet Vine 59's soon.


My next set will be the Sweet Vine 59's also, love them, excellent work Craig


----------



## Lincoln

I'm the proud owner of several sets of Vineham pickups. A set of V59 PAF's, some 69 Strats, a pair of Humdogs. Excellent pickups, I'm very happy with all of them.

and I have some more on order. A set of "black strat" and a set of no-casters


----------



## SaucyJack

Vally said:


> My next set will be the Sweet Vine 59's also, love them, excellent work Craig


I ordered mine last week


----------



## colchar

I don't have a set, but plan to buy some. 

I didn't realize he was a member here. I spoke to him back in December about a set of Tele pickups and had planned to order them in January but life got in the way (my Dad passed away, work got busy, other things came up) and I haven't ordered them yet. But I have them bookmarked in my browser and will order them when I get around to redoing the wiring in my Tele (putting in a four way switch, etc.).


----------



## SaucyJack

I had him rewind a tele pickup for me that came from an old Fresher tele. Great job!


----------



## VHTO

He built me a set of Womanizers for my vintage ES-335 'Claptone' project -- they're incredible


----------



## cboutilier

VHTO said:


> He built me a set of Womanizers for my vintage ES-335 'Claptone' project -- they're incredible


I built a Claptone 335 using a set of pickups from another one of our Canadian winders.


----------



## Judas68fr

I do have a set of hum dogs in my SG (humbucker sized P90s) and they are outstanding!


----------



## SaucyJack

My pups will be in the mail today  Should be here on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## traynor_garnet

There are so many "pickup guys" now it almost makes your head spin. I am looking for a set of HBs right now and get so bogged down with options I lose interest in the entire thing.

With that said, those 59s are appealing and are priced right. Anyone here played them?

TG


----------



## hardasmum

I just put a Vineham Classic B in my Japanese Esquire conversion. If you're second guessing buying one of his pickups don't!

It's turned my underwhelming Telecaster into a roaring monster.

Very quick delivery too.


----------



## SaucyJack

My V59's showed up today after a few muck-ups(thanks Canada Post)....Will be doing a full review with video in a few days after I get them installed.


----------



## jdto

traynor_garnet said:


> There are so many "pickup guys" now it almost makes your head spin. I am looking for a set of HBs right now and get so bogged down with options I lose interest in the entire thing.
> 
> With that said, those 59s are appealing and are priced right. Anyone here played them?
> 
> TG


I have the 59s in my Les Paul Traditional and I love the sound. I haven't tried a ton of pickups, but I like these ones better than the 57s that were in there.


----------



## NorlinNorm

got a Vineham P90's old dogs!


----------



## sulphur

I recently got in a Strat and do believe that it has a set of 59 singles.

I'm really impressed with them, that's the sound that's in my head when I think Strat.
All positions useable and tough to find a favorite.

I don't mind the stock pickups in my CV Strat, but I'm now contemplating the Rawdogs for this one.


----------



## SaucyJack

Rawdogs FTW!! I had a Fender DMC strat but hated the ice pick bridge pickup so I got one of these on Craig's advice. It's a beast!


----------



## canuck6string

I just installed a flat pole '59 bridge into my 'what the hell was I thinking' project Strat. I find open chords sound full with the tone rolled to about 7. Quite suitable for '50s and '60s rock & roll, country and some boo-gee woo-gee.


----------



## jdto

I put together some recordings of my three guitars as a sampling of Vineham Pickups for someone over at MLP Forums, so I figured I could share them here. If you can get past my playing, I hope these can give some idea of how these sound in different guitars through different styles of amps. I recorded these via my Amplifire 3 to an iRig Pro into iRig Recorder on my iPad. They sound even better through my FRFR XiTone cab when I can turn it up a bit.

The samples are chords Neck->Middle->Bridge then lick Bridge->Middle->Neck
The amp models are all stock from Amplifire and are called Clean Twin, Plexi Crunch and Ultimate Plexi. Finally, I've made an attempt at a snippet of Hells Bells on the "Elder Young" preset (sorry for the sloppy playing).

These are the guitars:
Gibson Les Paul Traditional with Sweet V59 Humbuckers
Gibson SG Special T (70s Tribute) with Rabid Dog P90s
Warmoth Maple/Ash short scale Tele with Vivid Humbucker Neck and Nocaster Bridge


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-754935117%2Fsets%2Fvineham-pickups-samples


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I just got mine - so glad I was working from home today.


----------



## jdto

Granny Gremlin said:


> I just got mine - so glad I was working from home today.


Congrats, man. I am loving mine.


----------



## SaucyJack

Gotta bump this thread after spending a "sick day " with my LP with the V59's. 

Goddamn!!! As much as l like the bridge, I'm absolutely in love with the neck pup!!! Beefy, fat, crystal clear, by far the best neck pickup I've ever played.

Brilliant, brilliant, absolutely brilliant!!!

@copperhead


----------



## Ronbeast

I recently moved across the province, from St.John’s to start a new job in Cornerbrook. 

I’ve only been here a week, but I finally had a chance to check out one of the local music stores. I was pretty surprised when I walked in to see that they actually have vineham pickups in stock, and at very reasonable prices. 

The prices are super competitive with all of the other big brands, and I’d have a hard time picking anything other than the vinehams considering the absolute value you get for the price.

I’ve been avoiding spending money on Tele pickups, but it’s hard to avoid when you walk into a store and a set just about smacks you in the face!


----------



## DavidP

Anyone tried the Nocaster with A3 magnets @ 9.6K? Looking for a bridge pup for my 72 RI Custom Tele that pairs nicely with the Brandon Wound WRHB. I was thinking of a SD Jerry Donahue till I saw the Nocaster on his site...


----------



## copperhead

Both the Classic B & the Nocaster are based on 3 vintage pickups that I've had in my shop to repair from the early 50's .
My Classic B used to be about 8k wound with 42 gauge wire ( the larger strat sized wire ) but the last 3 Vintage tele bridge pickups from the early 50's (that I've had in for repair) were wound with the smaller 43 gauge wire & were 9.5k to 10.2k .
All from the mid 50's & earlier
The higher DCR is really misleading as it's wont be much if any hotter .but will be a little deeper in the bass


----------



## Tony65x55

I have eight or nine sets of Craig Vineham's pickups. He does wonderful work at a reasonable price. Highly recommended.


----------



## cboutilier

copperhead said:


> Both the Classic B & the Nocaster are based on 3 vintage pickups that I've had in my shop to repair from the early 50's .
> My Classic B used to be about 8k wound with 42 gauge wire ( the larger strat sized wire ) but the last 3 Vintage tele bridge pickups from the early 50's (that I've had in for repair) were wound with the smaller 43 gauge wire & were 9.5k to 10.2k .
> All from the mid 50's & earlier
> The higher DCR is really misleading as it's wont be much if any hotter .but will be a little deeper in the bass


That's odd. 52-53 Tele pickups were usually around 7.5k with 43g wire from what I recall. 

That being said, my Esquire needs a vintage spec bridge pickup


----------



## copperhead

cboutilier said:


> That's odd. 52-53 Tele pickups were usually around 7.5k with 43g wire from what I recall.
> That being said, my Esquire needs a vintage spec bridge pickup


My findings of 3 early 50's bridge pickups may be an anomaly but you are mistaken the 7.5k was would absolutely be 42 gauge wire . the 43 gauge pickups were in the 9-10 k range .
the neck pickup due to it's size was always wound with the petite 43 gauge wire .


----------



## cboutilier

copperhead said:


> My findings of 3 early 50's bridge pickups may be an anomaly but you are mistaken the 7.5k was would absolutely be 42 gauge wire . the 43 gauge pickups were in the 9-10 k range .
> the neck pickup due to it's size was always wound with the petite 43 gauge wire .


Oops. The 43 was a brain fart. I meant 42. 
The 43 were the "broadcaster spec" mid monsters. I should know, I have one in my Esquire haha.


----------



## RJ Schmirler

Ok... I just placed a set of Vineham 'Brown Nosers' in my 2016 Les Paul and they rock. Wired it 50's style using a .022uF and a .015uF with CTS POTs. Now, in dealing with Craig... he took my phone calls (even a super later one from the west coast... Sorry Craig) discussed with me in length about my playing style and exactly what I wanted.. shipped the pickups to my door.. included all the mounting hardware etc.. and generally was a super kind man to deal with. Superb service. Superb quality. Superb value. Nothing bad about any of this experience. Cheers.


----------



## jdto

Congratulations on your new pickups. I agree, Craig is top notch with his service.


----------



## Lagocaster

Can’t wait to try them plan on ordering soon hopefully... I just don’t know weather to do my strat first or Les Paul! Lol I got a 3 Color sunburst American Standard strat and I was thinking on getting an early 60s style set with the middle reverse wound for positions 2 and 4.


----------



## Budda

I have a nocaster set waiting to go into a custom build.

Very excited to play the result! Now I need a better practice amp.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> I have a nocaster set waiting to go into a custom build.
> 
> Very excited to play the result! Now I need a better practice amp.


I ended up with a Nocaster set in my short scale Warmoth Tele and they are great.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> I ended up with a Nocaster set in my short scale Warmoth Tele and they are great.


Your posts definitely influenced my decision haha. Quick turn around time and a killer price. I'm pretty happy so far!


----------



## traynor_garnet

I'm about to order some upgraded pickups for my LP copy. I am torn between doing Sweet V59s in both neck and bridge, or going for a Whiskey Burner in the bridge. Anyone played both? How does the WB compare to the V59 in terms of tone?

I'm thinking I may want just a bit more dirt than the V59s offers but I do not want to get into that massive upper mids honk/crunch that higher gain pickups go for.

My distortion levels typically range in the Neil Young, Zep, Black Crowes level usually but ranging into Max Webster, Sabbath levels of dirt on the high (which I am happy to use a pedal if necessary).

Thoughts?

TG


----------



## aC2rs

I can't speak for the V59s (which I'm sure are great sounding pickups).
After some consideration I went with a set of Whisky Burners over the V59s in my Epi Dot, and they sound fantastic!
(I chose the Whisky Burners simply because I have other guitars with 59 type pickups and wanted something just a little bit different).

My guess is, for what you're after, you would be happy with either.


----------



## jdto

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm about to order some upgraded pickups for my LP copy. I am torn between doing Sweet V59s in both neck and bridge, or going for a Whiskey Burner in the bridge. Anyone played both? How does the WB compare to the V59 in terms of tone?
> 
> I'm thinking I may want just a bit more dirt than the V59s offers but I do not want to get into that massive upper mids honk/crunch that higher gain pickups go for.
> 
> My distortion levels typically range in the Neil Young, Zep, Black Crowes level usually but ranging into Max Webster, Sabbath levels of dirt on the high (which I am happy to use a pedal if necessary).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TG


Did you ask Craig? He hasn't steered me wrong, yet.


----------



## marcos

I had a set of 69's in Strat that i sold. really nice pickups. He does good work and very well priced also. Plus he is Canadian !!!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

jdto said:


> Did you ask Craig? He hasn't steered me wrong, yet.



Is he a member here?

TG


----------



## jdto

traynor_garnet said:


> Is he a member here?
> 
> TG


Yes, he is. @copperhead is his name on here. And you can also email him, as he usually answers quite promptly.


----------



## SaucyJack

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm about to order some upgraded pickups for my LP copy. I am torn between doing Sweet V59s in both neck and bridge, or going for a Whiskey Burner in the bridge. Anyone played both? How does the WB compare to the V59 in terms of tone?
> 
> I'm thinking I may want just a bit more dirt than the V59s offers but I do not want to get into that massive upper mids honk/crunch that higher gain pickups go for.
> 
> My distortion levels typically range in the Neil Young, Zep, Black Crowes level usually but ranging into Max Webster, Sabbath levels of dirt on the high (which I am happy to use a pedal if necessary).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TG



I've used both. I'm using the V59's now for a better vintage tone and they work great. The Whiskey Burner is an excellent pup but just a bit hotter than the V59's. A Whiskey Burner in the bridge and a V59 in the neck might be a great combo.


----------



## SaucyJack

Those 59's are sweet though


----------



## traynor_garnet

SaucyJack said:


> I've used both. I'm using the V59's now for a better vintage tone and they work great. The Whiskey Burner is an excellent pup but just a bit hotter than the V59's. A Whiskey Burner in the bridge and a V59 in the neck might be a great combo.





SaucyJack said:


> Those 59's are sweet though


Argh, thanks for clearing that up LOL


----------



## SaucyJack

lol... no sweat.


----------



## Budda

SaucyJack said:


> I've used both. I'm using the V59's now for a better vintage tone and they work great. The Whiskey Burner is an excellent pup but just a bit hotter than the V59's. A Whiskey Burner in the bridge and a V59 in the neck might be a great combo.


I may try this in my all 'hog singlecut.


----------



## copperhead

I just had a custom H/H Charvel /strat style guitar built for me .& I went with our V59 set . the Neck is absolute wonderful ,but i need more output in the bridge . keep in mind This is just my preference The Whisky Burner in the bridge will give it that extra omph i need . & they still balance well .


----------



## traynor_garnet

copperhead said:


> I just had a custom H/H Charvel /strat style guitar built for me .& I went with our V59 set . the Neck is absolute wonderful ,but i need more output in the bridge . keep in mind This is just my preference The Whisky Burner in the bridge will give it that extra omph i need . & they still balance well .


I am pretty much set on the V59 for the neck. I had my friend's LP here and it had Burstbucker Pros in it. I liked the sound but I felt I wanted just a bit 'more' out of the guitar. The stock Agile bridge is Ceramic 8.40 Ohm; pretty uninspiring clean tones but they break up more than the Gibsons despite having a similar ohm rating. 

My amp (1965 Traynor Bassmater, tube rectified with 6L6s) has a ton of bass and plenty of highs. In doing some reading, I see that Alnico 4 magnets are known to be balanced through their eq. Perhaps Whisky Burners with A4 magnets would be the one?

If you prefer, I can contact you directly but I am betting other people here have similar questions and will want to read along.

TG


----------



## RBlakeney

I had whiskey burners in an lp studio that I got rid of recently and quickly. Unfortunately I didn’t have time to get new pickups to switch out before I got rid of the guitar. ;(


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just bought a V59 for the neck and a Whiskey Burner with A4 magnets for the bridge. 

Can’t wait to hear them. 

TG


----------



## gabasa

Hey everyone, another Canadian guitar player here from the Toronto area. I discovered Craig's pickups a while ago by reading this forum and I joined it today to share my experience. I've replaced all the super-expensive pickups I used to have with Vineham gear because it all just sounds so amazing. Fwiw, the other guitar player in my band did exactly the same thing so our band sound is 100% Vineham now. Between the two of us, we've got the following in our guitars:

Strat: 59's set and 69's set
Tele: 58 set, Classic T set and Classic B neck pickup
PAF: Sweet V59 set, Alnico II Sweet V59 set, and two Womanizer sets
We've replaced Seymour Duncan Antiquity, Tom Holmes, Lollar, Wizz and Fralin with all Vineham and for the first time in close to 40 years of playing, I've gone over a year without ever even questioning what pickups are in my guitars. I just love them, Craig does a wonderful job.


----------



## gabasa

I went through some speakers in a new 1x12 Champ I built and recorded some samples; they're on Soundcloud.
All the samples were using a Tele with a 58 Tele Vineham set of pickups in the middle position. The record so well, check them out:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-804555278


----------



## jdto

gabasa said:


> I went through some speakers in a new 1x12 Champ I built and recorded some samples; they're on Soundcloud.
> All the samples were using a Tele with a 58 Tele Vineham set of pickups in the middle position. The record so well, check them out:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-804555278


That sounds great!


----------



## SaucyJack

Nice sounds!


----------



## gabasa

Yeah, as far as I'm concerned, that's about as good as Telecaster pickups get; going to the expensive brands is a downgrade. What's even more amazing is that all his pickups sound that good ... Craig's PAF and Strat winds are every bit as great!


----------



## tdotrob

His higher output pickups are pretty awesome too. I just put a his granite alnico 8 mag in the bridge of an HH tele and it’s awesome. I like it much better than the SD Alt 8


----------



## David Graves

He wound me a set of scooped mid, strat pickups a few years back. They sounded exactly like the ones in my John Mayer strat.


----------



## SWLABR

Was so glad I did a search before I created a new post.

A friend just turned me onto these pups. He's a big gear head tone junkie, so if he's singing the praises of these, I think I'm on the right track. I have always wondered how odd it is that a Tele bridge is one of the most wonderful sounds a guitar can make (clean or dirty) but how truly awful a Strat bridge pup (in my opinion) is one of the worst!! Especially with dirt. It is so grating to my ears. These guys seem to agree cause they have a bridge called the T-Banger (which I initially read as T-Bagger) that is "supposed" to sound like a Tele in a Strat. YAAAAAAA!!!
I also am very very tweaked about the "Black Strat" set that are modeled after Gilmour's. Is 12K too hot for a single coil??

Anyone tried either of these two I just mentioned?


----------



## jdto

SWLABR said:


> Was so glad I did a search before I created a new post.
> 
> A friend just turned me onto these pups. He's a big gear head tone junkie, so if he's singing the praises of these, I think I'm on the right track. I have always wondered how odd it is that a Tele bridge is one of the most wonderful sounds a guitar can make (clean or dirty) but how truly awful a Strat bridge pup (in my opinion) is one of the worst!! Especially with dirt. It is so grating to my ears. These guys seem to agree cause they have a bridge called the T-Banger (which I initially read as T-Bagger) that is "supposed" to sound like a Tele in a Strat. YAAAAAAA!!!
> I also am very very tweaked about the "Black Strat" set that are modeled after Gilmour's. Is 12K too hot for a single coil??
> 
> Anyone tried either of these two I just mentioned?


Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance to try them, but I am certainly intrigued by both. The Black Strat set seems like it would work if you like that sound, as the specs match pretty closely to what the Fender Custom Shop puts into the Signature guitar and Craig Vineham (@copperhead here at the forum) knows his stuff. The Tele-style bridge seems like it would be pretty cool to beef up a thin Strat bridge position. My American Original 50s has pretty low-output pickups and, while the neck and middle are good, I do sometimes find the bridge to lack a bit of testicular fortitude. I have been thinking about trying the T-Banger with the Smokin' 62 neck and middle, or maybe the Black Strat set, but I am hesitatn to swap out pickups in the guitar just yet.


----------



## Lincoln

SWLABR said:


> Was so glad I did a search before I created a new post.
> 
> A friend just turned me onto these pups. He's a big gear head tone junkie, so if he's singing the praises of these, I think I'm on the right track. I have always wondered how odd it is that a Tele bridge is one of the most wonderful sounds a guitar can make (clean or dirty) but how truly awful a Strat bridge pup (in my opinion) is one of the worst!! Especially with dirt. It is so grating to my ears. These guys seem to agree cause they have a bridge called the T-Banger (which I initially read as T-Bagger) that is "supposed" to sound like a Tele in a Strat. YAAAAAAA!!!
> I also am very very tweaked about the "Black Strat" set that are modeled after Gilmour's. Is 12K too hot for a single coil??
> 
> Anyone tried either of these two I just mentioned?


I've got a set of Vineham "black strats" in a hard tail. If you were local, you could borrow it and try them out in the comfort of your own mancave. 

my review? Extra quack, with a side of dirt, and hold the ice pick.


----------



## SWLABR

Lincoln said:


> I've got a set of Vineham "black strats" in a hard tail. If you were local, you could borrow it and try them out in the comfort of your own mancave.
> 
> my review? Extra quack, with a side of dirt, and hold the ice pick.


Awesome!! ...and, too bad (stupid geography)

With the 12.8K bridge, how does if fair in the 2nd position? I'd imagine (with the ohms of the M & N pups being "normal") the 3, 4, 5 positions would be similar to a "normal Strat Sound", but curious if that's possible in the 2.


----------



## Lincoln

SWLABR said:


> Awesome!! ...and, too bad (stupid geography)
> 
> With the 12.8K bridge, how does if fair in the 2nd position? I'd imagine (with the ohms of the M & N pups being "normal") the 3, 4, 5 positions would be similar to a "normal Strat Sound", but curious if that's possible in the 2.


2nd & 4th positions sound like a good humbucker. There is no bad position with those pups.


----------



## Lincoln

The definition and clarity of the Vineham black strat's is amazing. They bring an amplifier to life. I can't see myself ever buying any other pickup set for a strat. 
Position 1, 3, & 5 are my favorites.


----------



## gabasa

SWLABR said:


> Was so glad I did a search before I created a new post.
> 
> A friend just turned me onto these pups. He's a big gear head tone junkie, so if he's singing the praises of these, I think I'm on the right track. I have always wondered how odd it is that a Tele bridge is one of the most wonderful sounds a guitar can make (clean or dirty) but how truly awful a Strat bridge pup (in my opinion) is one of the worst!! Especially with dirt. It is so grating to my ears. These guys seem to agree cause they have a bridge called the T-Banger (which I initially read as T-Bagger) that is "supposed" to sound like a Tele in a Strat. YAAAAAAA!!!
> I also am very very tweaked about the "Black Strat" set that are modeled after Gilmour's. Is 12K too hot for a single coil??
> 
> Anyone tried either of these two I just mentioned?


I don't know if you're planning on getting a T-Banger or not, but if you do, I'd love to read a review online here!


----------



## SWLABR

gabasa said:


> I don't know if you're planning on getting a T-Banger or not, but if you do, I'd love to read a review online here!


I've actually ordered the set of Black Strat based on good reviews here. I'm expecting them any time now.


----------



## Vally

I just got a set of T-Dogs for my tele build, not installed yet but soon.


----------



## TWRC

Craig is a gem! He's my go-to guy when I want new pickups. I currently have these pickups and can't recommend them enough:


Classic B Tele set
Nocaster Tele set
'58' Tele set
Firebird set
Guild Starfire mini hum rewinds


----------



## gabasa

I've been using a pair of Sweet V59 PAFs in a Strat for a couple of year now, I think. They're wonderful, I don't think you can get a better Alnico 4 magnet pickup anywhere at any price. However, when I ordered it, I custom ordered a second set, exactly the same, but with Alnico 2 magnets. I wired them into a Blackguard Strat today just to see what they sound like and I'm utterly blown away. They're more open, airy and three dimensional than anything I've played in the past and sound like they've been played for 60 years. They have a very old, very used, very played classy vibe to them that's addictive through an old tweed Fender style amp.

Craig never ceases to amaze me with the quality of his work.


----------



## Vally

Ok, I’ve been a lover of Vineham pickups for a while and Craig is great to deal with. But I have to say, the T-Dog Tele pickups, “Sick” (from the vocabulary of my 16 year old) . Clean twang on steroids, but tameable, and with a little gain, WOW 😃🎸


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

Just adding on top of all other comments : Craig is awesome to deal with. I don't see any reason to go elsewhere for pickups. Ordered a set of Nocaster last year, and i'm now waiting for a custom set similar to the new Dimarzio Fortitude + V59.


----------



## Okay Player

Ordered a set of Dippers from him on Monday.

Anyone know what his lead times are usually like? I didn't bother to ask when I ordered.


----------



## SWLABR

Couple weeks for mine.


----------



## Chito

Okay Player said:


> Ordered a set of Dippers from him on Monday.
> 
> Anyone know what his lead times are usually like? I didn't bother to ask when I ordered.


I ordered a humbucking bridge and it took less than a week to get here.


----------



## Lincoln

Okay Player said:


> Ordered a set of Dippers from him on Monday.
> 
> Anyone know what his lead times are usually like? I didn't bother to ask when I ordered.


usually a week or less for him to build them, and then whatever time shipping takes. It's never very long.


----------



## tdotrob

I’ve got every order from him in under 10 days. Awesome pickups and awesome to deal with.


----------



## ga20t

I've played Teles for 20+ years. I found a particularly nice example of a CVC locally for a steal, did my usual fine-tuned level/polish/setup, rolled the fingerboard edges, burnished and oiled the fingerboard etc. and ordered a set of Nocaster pickups from Vineham as the originals were pretty thin. It's now my favourite Tele ever, so I'll be buying pickups from Vineham from now on.


----------



## copperhead

Lincoln said:


> usually a week or less for him to build them, and then whatever time shipping takes. It's never very long.


Your pickups shipped earlier this week . .....


----------



## Okay Player

For anyone wondering, I ordered Monday morning, and got a shipping notice Friday afternoon and I'm very looking forward to getting them.


----------



## SWLABR

I ordered a set of "Black Strat" a while back. They came quick, but I didn't get them into a guitar till recently. Thanks @greco for installing. 

This is the single coil set with the 12k bridge pup. WOW. I honestly can't believe these. I've said many times (here, there, and everywhere) that I hate to sound of a single in the bridge with Overdrive, Fuzz, Distortion... any time you dirty that position up, it is like nails on a chalkboard (to me... this is my opinion). 

These take that shrillness, or brittleness, what ever that thing is that I hate, out. It's gone!


----------



## keto

Had a set of Dippers ship last week, can’t wait to get em in.


----------



## colchar

I bought a set of his pickups for my Tele (mentionde earlier in the thread) and they are absolutely superb, as well as being very reasonably priced.

I am currently looking for a Strat. I am not really a Strat guy, but if I decide to keep the one I buy then I will be ordering a set of Strat pickups from him as well. Based on my experience with his Tele pickups, I didn't even consider any other winders so he is becoming my go-to as well.


----------



## Vally

I just installed the T-dogs in my tele build, just Wow


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> I ordered a set of "Black Strat" a while back. They came quick, but I didn't get them into a guitar till recently. Thanks @greco for installing.
> 
> This is the single coil set with the 12k bridge pup. WOW. I honestly can't believe these. I've said many times (here, there, and everywhere) that I hate to sound of a single in the bridge with Overdrive, Fuzz, Distortion... any time you dirty that position up, it is like nails on a chalkboard (to me... this is my opinion).
> 
> These take that shrillness, or brittleness, what ever that thing is that I hate, out. It's gone!


These have been catching my attention lately!

Guess I should just shit or get off the pot?


----------



## jdto

MarkM said:


> These have been catching my attention lately!
> 
> Guess I should just shit or get off the pot?


You’ve got a whole thread full of contented shitters here, so that should answer that 🤣


----------



## bzrkrage

On it. Ordering a Sweet V59 neck tomorrow morning. Getting off the pot.

Edit: Done! Nice guy, Craig, good for a chat!


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> These have been catching my attention lately!
> 
> Guess I should just shit or get off the pot?


Not 100% sure which one (sh*tting or getting off) means ordering some, but you should order some!


----------



## Okay Player

keto said:


> Had a set of Dippers ship last week, can’t wait to get em in.


Got mine earlier this week. The local luthier is swamped with work, and I'm horrible a soldering. That didn't stop me from trying though!!!

I'm not proud of the work I did, and will likely get them tidied when the opportunity arises, but they work and they sound pretty damn good in my opinion.

I'll probably be ordering a set of Vinehams for my Tele in the not too distant future.


----------



## BadHiwatt

I have some dead pickups that I"m sending him tomorrow to rewind. I look forward to hearing his work.


----------



## jdto

I will have Vineham P90s in my new Monty Rockmaster when it’s done. Needless to say, the anticipation is building.


----------



## SaucyJack

BadHiwatt said:


> I have some dead pickups that I"m sending him tomorrow to rewind. I look forward to hearing his work.


I had Craig rewind a tele pickup for me a few moons ago. Did a top notch job.


----------



## bzrkrage

Update: V59 neck arrived today.
That & the pearly gates in the bridge.... hoping for good things.


----------



## keto

Yup, got my Strat Dippers couple days ago, haven't got them installed yet but delivery time from order is double thumbs up!


----------



## cboutilier

FYI: sweet deal on a set of his '59s on FB Marketplace in NS.


----------



## Sporque

I put a Stra-dog pup in the bridge of my Strat. Love it! Nice and meaty.


----------



## Steve_F

Have a set of his 6070's that are awesome. Tried ordering again recently and communication is almost non existent. Anyone have any luck connecting with Mr.Vineham lately?


----------



## jdto

Steve_F said:


> Have a set of his 6070's that are awesome. Tried ordering again recently and communication is almost non existent. Anyone have any luck connecting with Mr.Vineham lately?


I have had times where he was working (pickups are a side gig, I think) and couldn’t respond for a while. Or there could be other things going on. Given it’s a one-man operation, maybe give him time to reply. Did he take your order, or have you not been able to get ahold of him? One set I ordered had somewhat sparse communication, but they showed up safe and sound. 

@copperhead I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Steve_F

jdto said:


> I have had times where he was working (pickups are a side gig, I think) and couldn’t respond for a while. Or there could be other things going on. Given it’s a one-man operation, maybe give him time to reply. Did he take your order, or have you not been able to get ahold of him? One set I ordered had somewhat sparse communication, but they showed up safe and sound.
> 
> @copperhead I hope all is well with you.


True, perhaps his day job is keeping him busy. Just curious if anyone else had been having trouble getting a hold of him. Maybe my email is going to his junk mail. Who knows.


----------



## bzrkrage

I spoke to him last month. Ordered, paid, delivered & loving the V59.
Can't recommend high enough. 
Give him a call, his number is on the website. 


Steve_F said:


> Anyone have any luck connecting with Mr.Vineham lately?


----------



## copperhead

His day job is winding pickups & please if you send an email & if you don't hear from us in a day or so send it again . we are doing roughly 50 pickups a week. we will get your pickups made ...everything is made from discussion through the email . no buy now option .


----------



## keto

I received my Royals about a week ago. 2nd set in 2-3 months. Process went just like he said above me. When the order is placed, a few days later I got tracking. Then I had pickups. Twice, just like that.


----------



## Okay Player

copperhead said:


> His day job is winding pickups & please if you send an email & if you don't hear from us in a day or so send it again . we are doing roughly 50 pickups a week. we will get your pickups made ...everything is made from discussion through the email . no buy now option .


I sent an email a couple weeks ago on Friday evening expecting to hear back on Monday. Instead I ended up having an email exchange with him at far too late an hour on a Saturday night for someone to be answering business emails. Completely unnecessary although I absolutely appreciate that level of customer service. I'm also very excited to get my new pickup set after being so impressed with my Strat set.

It was kind of funny I had my strat with my Vineham dippers in for some service at the local luthier and I asked him to clean up my install while he had it. He noted "Those are interesting pickups." and then began to describe their tone in almost the exact wording your website does.


----------



## Diablo

Havent dealt with him personally, but theres a set of his double cream pups in an LP I bought. theyre a nice pup.


----------



## Milkman

I have ordered a couple of pickups from him and hope to receive them later this month. I think he's shipping today or tomorrow.

Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Okay Player

I put a set of 58's in my Tele last week and I can't believe how good these things are.


----------



## Robert1950

Still enjoying my 'bluesdog' p90 rebuilds for my Casino Coupe


----------



## Shawn B.

Just got a set of Vineham Vivids this afternoon, and being the man-child that I am, put my actual work aside and installed them tonight. 

Craig gave me the "bespoke" treatment (with no upcharge!) and installed an A3 magnet in the neck pickup. The Vivids sound absolutely great in my Les Paul Traditional--and they are replacing a '57 Classic Neck and a '57 Classic Plus bridge pickup that I actually liked. I like these Vivids a lot more. What a great deal, and Craig was wonderfully easy to deal with. From order to my door was about ten days.


----------



## Milkman

I have a Granite with Alnico 8 Mag (with a nickel cover) as well as a Texas Red single coil en route to me. I was planning on them being in separate guitars, but I'm not so sure. I may put them both on a hardtail Strat I'm working on.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tdotrob

Milkman said:


> I have a Granite with Alnico 8 Mag (with a nickel cover) as well as a Texas Red single coil en route to me. I was planning on them being in separate guitars, but I'm not so sure. I may put them both on a hardtail Strat I'm working on.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Ooh Granite. Honestly might be my favourite pickup of any brand especially with the alnico 8.


----------



## markxander

I got a set of 6070s for my PRS Starla in yesterday. I am also a child so I also installed them pretty much immediately. I already had a 6070 neck in a Les Paul and a 6070 bridge in my brother's Strat, so I pretty much knew what to expect. I like this set a lot. It's a lot of high end but both positions really cut. Huge improvement over the stock faux filtertrons for me.


----------



## Milkman

I just received these two beauties this afternoon. They're slated for two different guitars. The Red Special (now soaked in chrome) will go in a cool hardtail Strat I'm preparing.

The Granite w Alnico8 will be in a Tele shaped shredder. 

If these sound half as good as they look I'll be good. They look fantastic.


----------



## SaucyJack

I'm torn between a set of Texas Reds and the Smokin' 62's. Has anybody tried the 62's? I had a set of Texas Reds a few years ago in a strat.


----------



## b-nads

I had a contact with Craig a couple weeks back and was told he could have something out to me within a day or two, but I guess something came up, because when I caught him on the phone after not hearing back a few days later, the estimate changed. No big issue - things come up, and communication was straight-up.

I'll be ordering pickups from him in the future and hoping they go well, because my most recent experience from the States has been nothing short of frsutration.


----------



## Milkman

I just installed a Red Special in the neck position of a HT Strat I'm building and I have a Granite w A8 waiting to be married to a Tele shaped shredder which is in the artist's studio getting Amandacized.

Looking forward to hearing both. They look super nice.


----------



## Vally

I’m after getting 4 -5 sets from Craig and haven’t been disappointed yet


----------



## Johnnyko5

Had a vineham whiskey burner. Great value. A mids heavy pickup, but I could see it working in a bright guitar really well. Didn't work for me it Strat bridge or a PRS bridge. I changed out the alnico II the magnet for an Alnico V and it is a very nice balanced medium output pickup now. Right up there with some of the higher cost pickups I've tried! You should make those Mr Vineham! Call it a whiskey burner 5, or whiskey barrel, or something more clever.


----------



## jdto

Johnnyko5 said:


> Had a vineham whiskey burner. Great value. A mids heavy pickup, but I could see it working in a bright guitar really well. Didn't work for me it Strat bridge or a PRS bridge. I changed out the alnico II the magnet for an Alnico V and it is a very nice balanced medium output pickup now. Right up there with some of the higher cost pickups I've tried! You should make those Mr Vineham! Call it a whiskey burner 5, or whiskey barrel, or something more clever.


He has one on his website called Whisky Sour with an unoriented A5 magnet.


----------



## Johnnyko5

jdto said:


> He has one on his website called Whisky Sour with an unoriented A5 magnet.


Lol. Shows what I know. I haven't been to the site in a while. There you go. Get the whiskey sour is my vote. Great pickup!!!

The whiskey burner reminded me quite a bit of a Duncan custom custom if that makes sense. Although it is a much lower resistance. Still had that big mid hump. Lower output but similar feel.

Although further looking into ilthe whiskey sour is a different pickup with 10.5k vs 9k. So more winds for sure.


----------



## tdotrob

Johnnyko5 said:


> Lol. Shows what I know. I haven't been to the site in a while. There you go. Get the whiskey sour is my vote. Great pickup!!!
> 
> The whiskey burner reminded me quite a bit of a Duncan custom custom if that makes sense. Although it is a much lower resistance. Still had that big mid hump. Lower output but similar feel.
> 
> Although further looking into ilthe whiskey sour is a different pickup with 10.5k vs 9k. So more winds for sure.


I have the whiskey sour in the neck of a tele. Pretty rad pickup.


----------



## SWLABR

tdotrob said:


> I have the whiskey sour in the neck of a tele. Pretty rad pickup.


Was looking at that for a Tele build. How would you classify it?? 

Is it meant for dirt, clean, twang??


----------



## Milkman

I've only used one so far, but I have another in hand and three more on the way.

So far the Red Special I have in the neck position of the guitar we named Sting is a beautiful thing. It's nice and warm, but has bite and sounds great on its own or teamed up with the Fender Texas Special in the middle position.

Quiet as a mouse too. I did shield the guitar with copper tape but no noise at all so far.

I have a Granite A8 (with chrome cover) here and another Granite A8 (in double creme) and a Tele set on the way.

All three will be used in pending Amandacasters.


----------



## Chito

Just ordered a Nocaster for my 1951 Esquire build!


----------



## Johnnyko5

SWLABR said:


> Was looking at that for a Tele build. How would you classify it??
> 
> Is it meant for dirt, clean, twang??


Not the owner of that guitar, But a 8k A5 humbucker will be pretty balanced. With a bit of a mid scoop in the neck. Probably like a slightly hot Duncan 59. Unlikely to have that over the top 59 bass bump though. I'd classify it as going for the dirt. I'd love to hear the owners take.

All this vineham pickup talk is making me want to try out more of his stuff!


----------



## copperhead

Johnnyko5 said:


> . I changed out the alnico II the magnet for an Alnico V and it is a very nice balanced medium output pickup now. Right up there with some of the higher cost pickups I've tried! You should make those Mr Vineham! Call it a whiskey burner 5, or whiskey barrel, or something more clever.


 Noted !!!


----------



## markxander

putting in an order tonight if anyone in the KW area has been on the fence and wants free shipping. happy to add whatever you're looking for to my order


----------



## Milkman

I received these yesterday afternoon (earlier than CP promised by nearly a week). It's a Texas Red Tele set and another Granite Humbucker with A8 mod.

I wanted to see the difference visually with the double cream and the chrome covered humbucker on pne particular guitar and ultimately went with the chrome, but this one will be used at some point. These pickups are clearly well made. You can see that visually. I've only had time and opportunity to really test one, a neck position single (Texas Red) in a H-S-S strat. It sounds beautiful, perfectly blending with the Fender and Golden Age pickups it is mated with.


----------



## Prsman

His Texas Reds transformed my Gadow.


----------



## Milkman

The Dark Side of the Telecaster


----------



## Milkman

Ok, after a few hours of playing the Vineham Granite A8, I can tell you that on this particular guitar it is a beautiful sound.
The comment from the client, having heard a clip I shared with him, was that it has the Eddie tone down.

I realize that tone is a combination of many elements, but I certainly hear some Eddie in this pickup.

I think I'll only grow to like it more as I play with it (until Sunday when it goes to the client).

IMO this is an excellent humbucker. I haven't even tried it tapped. That will happen on a future build as I already have another Granite (same pickup but uncovered) slated for a build.


----------



## vokey design

Has anyone ordered from Vineham recently? I emailed on Friday and still have not heard back (yes I know it was a long weekend) but it is now Wednesday. The last time I ordered I remember getting responses very fast, I hope everything is OK there as I really enjoyed the last two sets I ordered.


----------



## Milkman

vokey design said:


> Has anyone ordered from Vineham recently? I emailed on Friday and still have not heard back (yes I know it was a long weekend) but it is now Wednesday. The last time I ordered I remember getting responses very fast, I hope everything is OK there as I really enjoyed the last two sets I ordered.


Not me, but I know Craig does some work in the oil fields so he may be busy there.

I think he will respond soon.


----------



## jdto

Give him some time, I’m sure he will get back to you. Or ping him again, as per his own instructions below. 



vokey design said:


> Has anyone ordered from Vineham recently? I emailed on Friday and still have not heard back (yes I know it was a long weekend) but it is now Wednesday. The last time I ordered I remember getting responses very fast, I hope everything is OK there as I really enjoyed the last two sets I ordered.


From earlier in this thread:


copperhead said:


> His day job is winding pickups & please if you send an email & if you don't hear from us in a day or so send it again . we are doing roughly 50 pickups a week. we will get your pickups made ...everything is made from discussion through the email . no buy now option .


----------



## SWLABR

I have a set coming. He’s back at it.


----------



## copperhead

vokey design said:


> Has anyone ordered from Vineham recently? I emailed on Friday and still have not heard back (yes I know it was a long weekend) but it is now Wednesday. The last time I ordered I remember getting responses very fast, I hope everything is OK there as I really enjoyed the last two sets I ordered.


Keep at it we will get back to you . ..I't's been crazy busy .


----------



## Dru Edwards

I bought a pickup from Craig in 2014 (I had to double check the email, I didn't think it was that long ago). I bought a Triple D, which is his take on a Super Distortion type pickup, and I put it in my MIM Strat. Nice pickup although I'll admit I rarely play that guitar, not because of the pickup though. 

I'd like to try something more in the SD '59 range or a hot PAF but I don't need another pickup at the moment (did I actually say that).

BTW, I had great communications with Craig and wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## Gene Machine

I bought a vintage wind set of HB from him (can’t remember model) but basically a PAF style. Exactly what I wanted for tone. Bright, no muddiness . They’re gRRRReat!


----------



## Blamecanada312

Just bought some PAF’s. Havent tried em yet but love the feedback here. Right on.


----------



## MarkM

I am hoping Craig @copperhead gets back to me soon, I would like to get a set ordered up.


----------



## copperhead

MarkM said:


> I am hoping Craig @copperhead gets back to me soon, I would like to get a set ordered up.


What were you interested in Mark ..


----------



## MarkM

copperhead said:


> What were you interested in Mark ..


I have already contacted you via email.


----------



## powrshftr

Just ordered a set of the 62 Strat pickups. Really looking forward to getting these in the guitar.


----------



## JTM45BB

Been considering putting together a partscaster sometime soon and great to hear of some options here in Canada!


----------



## SWLABR

JTM45BB said:


> Been considering putting together a partscaster sometime soon and great to hear of some options here in Canada!


I’ve got a set of Dippers and a set of Black Strat singles and a set of humbuckers…. That I think are the Granites.

All three are great.


----------



## MarkM

i have received my Black Strat from Vineham, look cool! I have gathered all the parts to build a Gilmour Black Strat out of a really great Squire I picked up. Unfortunately we own an acreage, those that own an acreage know that it will steal all of your life in the summer. I live at a lake and have a pontoon boat at the dock that I never get to use. My sons and grand sons use it up!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> i have received my Black Strat from Vineham, look cool! I have gathered all the parts to build a Gilmour Black Strat out of a really great Squire I picked up. Unfortunately we own an acreage, those that own an acreage know that it will steal all of your life in the summer. I live at a lake and have a pontoon boat at the dock that I never get to use. My sons and grand sons use it up!


My dippers are in the mail.

You need to get that guitar built so that you can tell me how you like his Black Strat set, I wanna pull the trigger on the but I have too many pups on the way I wanna cycle through first. I await you word them


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> i have received my Black Strat from Vineham, look cool! I have gathered all the parts to build a Gilmour Black Strat out of a really great Squire I picked up. Unfortunately we own an acreage, those that own an acreage know that it will steal all of your life in the summer. I live at a lake and have a pontoon boat at the dock that I never get to use. My sons and grand sons use it up!





Mark Brown said:


> My dippers are in the mail.
> 
> You need to get that guitar built so that you can tell me how you like his Black Strat set, I wanna pull the trigger on the but I have too many pups on the way I wanna cycle through first. I await you word them


My Gilmour build with Vineham “Black Strat” pups.


----------



## Mark Brown

Beautiful!!

I know how you feel about them, that has got me half way there already


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> My Gilmour build with Vineham “Black Strat” pups.
> View attachment 428412
> View attachment 428414


Nice,tell us about it?

I am adding the recessed mini toggle to make it a 7 way switch. I also might shorten the wanky bar.


----------



## Budda

Covid has delayed installation.


----------



## BlueRocker

Installed (V59)


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> View attachment 428499
> 
> 
> Covid has delayed installation.


Which ones are those and which guitar gets them?


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> Which ones are those and which guitar gets them?


His new Royal model - gonna try them in the R9. The burstbuckers aren't bad (and the guide I posted cleaned up the neck pos), however they normally ship with custombuckers and the R8 had a little something tonally too. Plus double cream will look sweet.

_
“Royal“ ALNICO 3

This is our take on a low output Paf set that uses Alnico 3 magnets, & gives you a great vintage PAF tone with a little less low end & sweeter mids & treble than the traditional A2 magnet . It’s still has that articulate tone like all our vintage style pickups

Bridge 7.8k - Neck 7.2k_


----------



## Budda

@BlueRocker tone report!


----------



## Mark Brown

I was blown away by the support for vineham pups on this site. So much so that I ordered a pair. I have never heard any of what he does but unless you all are crazy then I expect to be impressed.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> His new Royal model - gonna try them in the R9. The burstbuckers aren't bad (and the guide I posted cleaned up the neck pos), however they normally ship with custombuckers and the R8 had a little something tonally too. Plus double cream will look sweet.
> 
> 
> _“Royal“ ALNICO 3
> 
> This is our take on a low output Paf set that uses Alnico 3 magnets, & gives you a great vintage PAF tone with a little less low end & sweeter mids & treble than the traditional A2 magnet . It’s still has that articulate tone like all our vintage style pickups
> 
> Bridge 7.8k - Neck 7.2k_


Yeah, those are interesting. I have a set of V59s on the way for my S2 Standard 22. I love the OX4 Ed King PAFs in my Monty, which are Alnico 4 low output. That said, the A3 Custombuckers sound great in my Custom and in the R8 I tried at the shop.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> Yeah, those are interesting. I have a set of V59s on the way for my S2 Standard 22. I love the OX4 Ed King PAFs in my Monty, which are Alnico 4 low output. That said, the A3 Custombuckers sound great in my Custom and in the R8 I tried at the shop.


The R8 I had sang just a bit sweeter than these BB's do.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> The R8 I had sang just a bit sweeter than these BB's do.


BBs are Alnico 2, right? I found the A2 pickups I have had (57 Classics, Seth Lovers) haven’t been my preferred sound. I did like the Vineham Vivid in the neck of a short scale Warmoth Tele I had a few years ago.


----------



## BlueRocker

Budda said:


> @BlueRocker tone report!


I haven't played them a whole lot - they came installed in a Les Paul Classic I bought a while back. Compared to a Burstbucker 1 and 2, they're a little darker but the low end is very tight and articulate. Very sensitive to pick attack, and perhaps a little lower output. I'm not so good at describing this but they're different enough and sound great to me. For the guitar they're currently in - which also has '50's wiring if it matters - I don't think I'd consider changing them out. I normally prefer my pickups covered, but the double whites have a classic look.


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Nice,tell us about it?
> 
> I am adding the recessed mini toggle to make it a 7 way switch. I also might shorten the wanky bar.


MIM Fender body
Fender bridge
Warmoth maple boatneck 
Vinham “Black Strat” pups
And a mod that’s master tone, master vol and the bottom tone blends in the neck of you’re on the bridge and vice versa. Apparently Gilmour used this mod at some point.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> BBs are Alnico 2, right? I found the A2 pickups I have had (57 Classics, Seth Lovers) haven’t been my preferred sound. I did like the Vineham Vivid in the neck of a short scale Warmoth Tele I had a few years ago.


I think 1 is A2 and 2 and 3 are A4 with BB3 being the high output of the group.

These sound good in this guitar, but the R8 had an air to the tone (and harmonic content) that felt better to play with. I’m hoping this set provides that.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> I think 1 is A2 and 2 and 3 are A4 with BB3 being the high output of the group.
> 
> These sound good in this guitar, but the R8 had an air to the tone (and harmonic content) that felt better to play with. I’m hoping this set provides that.


Gibson’s website specs say A2 for all BB types, just with different output levels. That said, who knows what they put in them given their history of different specs etc.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> Gibson’s website specs say A2 for all BB types, just with different output levels. That said, who knows what they put in them given their history of different specs etc.


Ah interesting!


----------



## Dru Edwards

That's a great looking Les Paul! 
Edit: My question was replied to above.



BlueRocker said:


> Installed (V59)
> View attachment 428516


----------



## Mark Brown

Man, those Vineham's must be good. So good in fact that the Canada Post employee stole them and just left me an empty parcel locker to open.

Do you know what it feels like to see that your pups have been delivered, then to get the key, open the door and N O T H I N G 

I think this is my first real taste of heartbreak.

I should add, I have no valid proof that they were stolen, much less by the mail carrier. Probably just had a moment and forgot to actually put them in the locker or some such thing. Problem with the likely truth and not my make believe scenario is it is much less scandalous.


----------



## jdto

Well, that certainly sucks ass.


----------



## Mark Brown

jdto said:


> Well, that certainly sucks ass.


You're telling me because I have no ability to prove I do not have them, or that the locker was empty. I have to hope they are recovered, or pray Mr. Craig believes me, a man he does not know and then hope they were insured. Then I have to hope that I get my money back or a set of pups, strongly preferring the latter. That right there is a pile of wishful thinking if you ask me. Not that I truly do not expect something decent to work out, but it does not diminish the fact that it is going to take a lot of good luck for me to some how come out even on this one. 

The one benefit is that I have a long history of parcel delivery with Canada Post and perhaps that lengthy history coupled with my zero complaints of their service or claims of theft/lost parcels will lend weight to my now claim.

It was 30 something degrees yesterday and for us Island folk, that is hot and I would fault no one if they just up and heat stroked their way into forgetting to put them in there.


----------



## jdto

Could they have been put in the wrong locker? I’ve had packages marked as “delivered” that weren’t at my house. Thankfully, neighbours have been kind enough to drop off misplaced packages more than a few times.


----------



## Mark Brown

I left a hand written note in the mail box this morning in the hopes the letter carrier reads it and made an error.

Go wishful thinking, do your magic!


----------



## UFO

have been replacing pups in custom made mahogany set necks with vine winds over the last 5 yrs or so,,,,,my 2cents:

three 59's in bridges- sweet bloomy nicely compressed . yet very articulate and cleans up right (this is the most enticing aspect in the pups i've gotten - with volume knob- can get a different tone and feel for each tick on the the 1-10 vol knob)

have a couple royals - they ended up in flying V's. wanted less bass - do not like bass in my tone at all yet is unavoidable in HB's to a certain extent, but the royals rock a bit harder to my ears than the 59s even though the royals are 'low output' apparently the resistance is not the key to the gain of a pup. the royal has a rich harmonic structure and lots of color - as much as the 59 but very different

vivid - this is the cleanest hb vineham ive have gotten and it ended up in neck position of a V. reminds me of the lollar low wind i used to have - similar vibe, silvery tone with cut

P90 rabid dog 9k - the limba lp jr it went in already has alot of bright upper mids due to the limba and setneck - and the rabiddog was a nice match and equaled a very toney and cutting axe. i tweeked the combo a bit though with a substitute of one of the A5 mags with a A2 which helped bring the upper mids down a notch....also started with 500k vol pot but put in 370k instead which again brought down upper end a bit and gave more low mid growl to now its about as perfect a match for the limba as i could ask for. its outrageous - raucous gain that cleans up all the way down the volume knob - 

nocaster Tele bridge - this is how i can finally get my fav billy squire tones - love it

lastly i tried the 6070 9k or so - it was just too much gain/distortion for my tastes but it sounded very accurate for old iommy tones after he switched from the early low gain single coil type tone to his 70's gain tones

overall was pretty amazed at how different the same pup sounded in different axes - tried several in each until found just the right match - but the vine's must be revealing or something as they sounded quite different depending on the axe it was in - seems to allow the axe itself to speak - compared to a potted duncan etc that pretty much sounds similar no matter what axe it is tried in -


overall - only have one axe left with another brand pup - using and old 80's duncan 59 - but the pups from craig and the fact they are all unpotted - basically just outclass other pups ive had -most of which had potting - potting just ends the mid and upper end swirling harmonic structure you get from a unpotted into an old tube amp - that is my uneducated but first hand take in any case. its clear as day - also as mentioned - big key to what i like is pups that clean up and give useable tone variation down the volume pot...ive never had pups that give so much there- the p90 rabid in particular has tone all the way down to '1' on the volume knob --- very cool.










rig details - 50w non master marshall '67-72 era circuits - into original celestions - old 007 G12M's, '74 RIC cones and 1777 M blackbacks - tubes are 60's siemens halske, mullards and sylvanias - axes are from old growth genuine mahog self builds (amp as well) - a couple pedals on occasion but that's it - mostly straigth in ----40 yrs of gear(50-100k $ worth)-

emulators / digital amps / speaker eq curve subsitutes, load boxes, master volumes - anything more than 3 gain stages in a tube amp all ruin tone imo- etc -no thanks---- real pups in real axes with old tunomatics, into real marshall amp into real speaks with no master or attenuator = tone - simple but took many other gear changes to achieve, been through it all

point is the vine's ended up in the axes - been through approx 100 other pups - original gibsons included (they vary widely imo) - tried many boutique pups and all the other usual suspects - voodoo peter florence (they where nice), tim shaw's , lollars on and on and on.....

tone fav's for reference - lesle west, schenkers, dave menneketti, malcolm, coney hatch eh, 80's lynch, warren, jake, the RODS, blackmore, clapton, page.....early 70's to mid 80's vinyl - all tones and frankly music after that is unlistenable digital ones and zeros by devolving species...god bless rock on ....


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark Brown said:


> I left a hand written note in the mail box this morning in the hopes the letter carrier reads it and made an error.
> 
> Go wishful thinking, do your magic!


Go to the Post Office and tell the what happened.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> Go to the Post Office and tell the what happened.


Oh believe me, the post office knows


----------



## no.mop

UFO said:


> three 59's in bridges- sweet bloomy nicely compressed . yet very articulate and cleans up right (this is the most enticing aspect in the pups i've gotten - with volume knob- can get a different tone and feel for each tick on the the 1-10 vol knob)
> 
> have a couple royals - they ended up in flying V's. wanted less bass - do not like bass in my tone at all yet is unavoidable in HB's to a certain extent, but the royals rock a bit harder to my ears than the 59s even though the royals are 'low output' apparently the resistance is not the key to the gain of a pup. the royal has a rich harmonic structure and lots of color - as much as the 59 but very different
> 
> vivid - this is the cleanest hb vineham ive have gotten and it ended up in neck position of a V. reminds me of the lollar low wind i used to have - similar vibe, silvery tone with cut


That's interesting, I never would have thought that the Royals push harder than the 59s (and presumably the Vivids?) based on the the A3 magnets and the resistance like you mentioned. I was considering a Vivid set for my 335 because I assumed that the Royals would be too weak for my preferences. Do you mind comparing those two models?

You also mentioned that they're all unpotted - is that something you had to ask for? Just wondering since I don't see it mentioned on the site.


----------



## Mark Brown

We have a happy ending ladies and gentleman. The postal worker _DID_ get the box wrong. Then they made it right, 6 days later but who is counting. I got what I wanted. 

Looking forward to getting them tested out.


----------



## DavidP

A little late to the party, but am contemplating Royals , Vivids, or maybe Sweet 59s, for a 339. Anyone had experience a/b/c'ing these in a semi-hollow.
But, more important than pickups, I do hope that Craig and company weathered that hurricane ok!!!


----------



## MarkM

DavidP said:


> A little late to the party, but am contemplating Royals , Vivids, or maybe Sweet 59s, for a 339. Anyone had experience a/b/c'ing these in a semi-hollow.
> But, more important than pickups, I do hope that Craig and company weathered that hurricane ok!!!


Geez, I never even thought of that! I can only imagine it is hard to wind pickups without power?


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> Geez, I never even thought of that! I can only imagine it is hard to wind pickups without power?


Just really, really slow.


----------



## copperhead

We are doing just fine ,we are located in Central Newfoundland ,& weren't affected by the storm & we do have power .


----------



## tdotrob

This thread reminds me I need to order more Vinehams for a new Les Paul. I have vinehams in a few guitars now my all time favourite Granite A8 in a telecaster. 

Imma try something new this time.


----------



## greco

copperhead said:


> We are doing just fine ,we are located in Central Newfoundland ,& weren't affected by the storm & we do have power .


I asked you the same thing question during our phone conversation today (re: low height P90 for the neck position in an Epi Casino Coupe).
I didn't realize you were a member of the forum! Worse yet, you have been a member since 2006 and I didn't put two and two together.

Thanks for the very helpful and informative discussion today.


----------



## no.mop

Anyone notice the new Shaw model on the site? I wonder how they compare to the Royals and Vivids.


----------



## Mark Brown

no.mop said:


> Anyone notice the new Shaw model on the site? I wonder how they compare to the Royals and Vivids.


I think the best way to find out is to buy some Dippers.... from me 😁

I would like more sound clips of a lot of his pups. They seem few and far between bit my experience is if Vineham made em, they will be great.


----------



## Budda

no.mop said:


> Anyone notice the new Shaw model on the site? I wonder how they compare to the Royals and Vivids.


More output will give more of everything most likely. I assume its like my t-top esque lpc and my R9 with royals.


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> I think the best way to find out is to buy some Dippers.... from me 😁
> 
> I would like more sound clips of a lot of his pups. They seem few and far between bit my experience is if Vineham made em, they will be great.


There is not many reviews on YouTube of his pickups, I would do him more harm than good!

The LP sound clip thread has shown me that there is some talent that needs to showcase Craig’s work.


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> There is not many reviews on YouTube of his pickups, I would do him more harm than good!
> 
> The LP sound clip thread has shown me that there is some talent that needs to showcase Craig’s work.


It is silly, there is so much admiration for them yet nary much of an example to show. I know when I was looking there were very few clips I could find of them around, I just asked him what he wanted to make me and settled on whatever he suggested. The man knows what he is doing.


----------

